# That silky smooth relaxed looking flat ironed NATURAL hair...



## MsLizziA (Mar 14, 2010)

I am on a quest to find out how to achieve this look but on my flat ironed natural hair. I know the key is moisture BUT i know my hair has a serious problem sustaining moisture and outside of shea butter, i have yet to find a deep conditioner that is heavy enough to quench my hair's thirst. 













*So have any of you natural ladies achieved this look? Also, does anybody know a VERY HEAVY moisturizing deep conditioner that i can use on my hair?*


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 14, 2010)

Heck I'm relaxed and I want that look too.


----------



## robot. (Mar 14, 2010)

Who is that? You when you were relaxed, OP?


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Mar 15, 2010)

I wish i think im getting their but not like the above picture---my suggestion would be also to try steam/hydration treatments.


----------



## RoseGolden (Mar 15, 2010)

OH MY GOODNESS. Gorgeous hair.  Yep, moisture, moisture, moisture and high heat  are key i believe. I got closest to this look when I:

1. pre-poo'd with coconut oil mixed with a little conditioner with heat
2. Shampooed
3. DC'd with heat
4. Maxiglided on setting 9 out of 10


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 15, 2010)

bluediamond0829 said:


> I wish i think im getting their but not like the above picture---my suggestion would be also to try steam/hydration treatments.


Yea i do have a steamer and i do use it but i think its my DC that's not cutting it.


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 15, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Who is that? You when you were relaxed, OP?


That's some chick on Hairlista who's straight hair i am in love with. I am natural byy the way and the last time i had a relaxer was in jan of 09


----------



## ChanelNo5 (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm interested in the answer as well .  I've read that Joico moisture recovery balm is "like Kenra MC on crack".  Kenra works well but I am always on the hunt for something to soften my coarse 4a/b hair. 

Plus, Reniece my hair idol uses the Joico moisture recovery line.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Mar 15, 2010)

I need her hair....like now!!! Is she natural? If so, just find out what she's doing 

No but seriously, I find that prepooing, then DCing with something like Kenra MC or Matrix Conditioning Balm, then adding a heavy leave-in like Cantu shea butter leave-in before drying under a hood dryer or with a blow dryer gives my hair a lot of moisture. After that, I generally add coconut oil before straightening. And yes, the more heat the straighter my hair gets --which is why I love Dominican blowouts, so I will add a generous amount of Chi Silk Infusion before drying my hair or I will use a spray heat protectant like the one by Silk Elements (but NOT Chi Iron Guard, that stuff fries my hair) while straightening.

BlackMasterPiece has a really good straightening regimen....I'd recommend you check out her blog.


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 15, 2010)

lilsparkle825 said:


> I need her hair....like now!!! Is she natural? If so, just find out what she's doing
> 
> No but seriously, I find that prepooing, then DCing with something like Kenra MC or Matrix Conditioning Balm, then adding a heavy leave-in like Cantu shea butter leave-in before drying under a hood dryer or with a blow dryer gives my hair a lot of moisture. After that, I generally add coconut oil before straightening. And yes, the more heat the straighter my hair gets --which is why I love Dominican blowouts, so I will add a generous amount of Chi Silk Infusion before drying my hair or I will use a spray heat protectant like the one by Silk Elements (but NOT Chi Iron Guard, that stuff fries my hair) while straightening.
> 
> BlackMasterPiece has a really good straightening regimen....I'd recommend you check out her blog.


No she's not natural


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 15, 2010)

cakebatter said:


> OH MY GOODNESS. Gorgeous hair.  Yep, moisture, moisture, moisture and high heat  are key i believe. I got closest to this look when I:
> 
> 1. pre-poo'd with coconut oil mixed with a little conditioner with heat
> 2. Shampooed
> ...


Thats a high maxiglide setting. Does your hair revert?


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 15, 2010)

bumping for more info


----------



## RoseGolden (Mar 15, 2010)

MsLizziA said:


> Thats a high maxiglide setting. Does your hair revert?



Yea it reverts, but I make sure to only do 1 pass when I use a setting that high.


----------



## Kneechay (Mar 15, 2010)

This is attainable with a good flat iron, good but not too much moisturizer, good blow dryer with comb attachment and technique. I've achieved silky straight hair as a natural and there's tons of resources on line. I'll give you some links.

This is the technique I use, this is a pictorial though, but its really good.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXFgoTT1mU8

Here's Salon Cabelo, shes natural and has tuts and a good one on flat ironing
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7G0xJo1hv1c

Here's a chick that's a stylist now that used to go to UT that does a process called Thermal Straightening. Check out her album, you'll be surprised.
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2732158&id=7925202

Believe me, it can be done as a natural. I've done it even with weave. I set my iron anywhere from 380-410 (it goes to 450). I blow dry it halfway straight with the comb attachment and iron 1in. sections and wrap with saran wrap and sit under the dryer for 15min for a silk wrap.
Good luck!


----------



## kblc06 (Mar 15, 2010)

I get results like that when I flat-iron:








It's actually not as difficult as it may seem nor do you need excessive amounts of high heat.  It's all in the pre-straightening and technique. I use Joico K-pak shampoo and conditioner for protein- I believe this helps prevent heat damage. I normally blend my conditioners and I may add Joico Moisture Recovery or any combo of conditioners I have.   I normally rollerset my hair with magnetic rollers (using Lacio Lacio, Cantu Shea Butter leave-in & Chi silk infusion). My hair is VERY porous and blowdrying saps entirely too much moisture from my hair. I can also get the same results from airdrying in banded ponytails.  Afterwards, I may or may not do a saran/silk wrap treatment. When I straighten, I apply less than a dime size amount of moisturizer to my hair, apply my heat protectants, and flat-iron in very very thin section (less than 1/4 in thick and about 2.5 inches wide).  When using a regular iron, I use the chase method. However, when I use the Maxiglide, I can skip the chase step. I never set my iron past 370 degrees and do no more that 2-3 passes


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Mar 15, 2010)

I actually can get that straight and it's scares me..why i always think my curls wont come back but they do. It's easy and i do no more than when I was relaxed. My hair will last 2 weeks

First I use a clairfier by Suave to rid all my hair of junk. I'm heavy handed with products. 
Second, I deep condition with my mix of stuff
Third I actually shampoo again to get rid of any traces of product
Fourth I spray my hair well the aprogee greentea leave-in
Fifth I use a lil of cantu shea butter and chi silk infusion smaller than a nickle
lastly I seal it with the old sabino moisture block
Blowdry with comb and flatiron with GVP on high.
Here's a pic of my hair


----------



## exoticmommie (Mar 15, 2010)

Can I get a link so I can stalk?


----------



## Urban (Mar 15, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> *Who is that*? You when you were relaxed, OP?





exoticmommie said:


> *Can I get a link so I can stalk?*



I love her hair. I've seen a couple of her videos on her youtube hair channel - Mama's Organics. She also has a blog.


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 15, 2010)

Urban said:


> I love her hair. I've seen a couple of her videos on her youtube hair channel - Mama's Organics. She also has a blog.


See i didn't even know she had all that.


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 15, 2010)

Urban said:


> I love her hair. I've seen a couple of her videos on her youtube hair channel - Mama's Organics. She also has a blog.


See i didn't even know she had all that. I guess she must be transiting.


----------



## Supervixen (Mar 15, 2010)

I can get mine as straight with one pass.  (I know I need to post pics).

WestNDNbeauty introduced the "relaxer DC techinque" which calls for you to heavily apply your DC from root-to-tip as if it were a relaxer.

I have tried this method weekly since mid-Jan with several different conditioners.  Right now my favorite mix is any conditioner with honey and banana (baby food/pureed).

Here's the thread:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=431336

Here's a YT video of the technique:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NegFfvnthBg
I not longer use a relaxer brush, I simply use my hands to apply THICKLY.


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 15, 2010)

Cyd Chicago said:


> I can get mine as straight with one pass.  (I know I need to post pics).
> 
> WestNDNbeauty introduced the "relaxer DC techinque" which calls for you to heavily apply your DC from root-to-tip as if it were a relaxer.
> 
> ...


Please post pics like asap because i am soooo interested in this.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Mar 15, 2010)

She's transitioning by the way and is almost a year post so you should probably ask her because I'm sure she has alot of ng


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Mar 15, 2010)

Also I don't know if this is silky enough for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.....this was on natural hair during highschool...it wasn't the healthiest but I just did a hard press with some detangler on it (don't judge me my mama didn't know any better) and sprayed with oil sheen and my hair always reverted...so it's definitely doable


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 15, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> She's transitioning by the way and is almost a year post so you should probably ask her because I'm sure she has alot of ng


Thanks for the info. I just sent her a message on hairlista.


----------



## MahoganyJazz (Mar 15, 2010)

Like this? 

L'occitane Repairing Shine Mask, Philip B. Lovin' Leave-in Conditioner, a little Seyani Butter... and my Joico Vapor Iron.


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 15, 2010)

MahoganyJazz said:


> Like this?
> 
> L'occitane Repairing Shine Mask, Philip B. Lovin' Leave-in Conditioner, a little Seyani Butter... and my Joico Vapor Iron.


WOAH! Damn that's pretty. Ok now where can i find all these products?


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Mar 15, 2010)

For me, getting those results are very simple.

1) Super Moisturizing DC

2) Quality Blow Dryer used with comb attachment I recommend my Andis Colorwaves Tourmaline Ionic Blowdryer here are my results with that

3) MaxiGlide on 9 out of 10 here are my results with that.

**HOWEVER**, I took a look at your fotki and your BC pictures and you're clearly a type 3c. In order to get your hair silky straight it wont take as much heat, or as much steps. You just have to practice and master rollersetting follow it up with a silk wrap and you should be good....if you want to go the extra mile you can follow that up with a flat iron with a traditional ceramic iron. You can also stretch and air-dry with a braid-out or twists since you have a looser curl this will suffice....then follow that up with a flat iron on 80-85% heat.

You should ask other type 3c's what products they use to straighten and get some tips from them as well boingboing would be an excellent person to ask about this


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Mar 15, 2010)

Nichi said:


> This is attainable with a good flat iron, good but not too much moisturizer, good blow dryer with comb attachment and technique. I've achieved silky straight hair as a natural and there's tons of resources on line. I'll give you some links.
> 
> This is the technique I use, this is a pictorial though, but its really good.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXFgoTT1mU8
> ...


 
ITA. There are some natural ladies who can acheive this look. Some things to keep in mind:

1. Make sure the hair is squeaky clean...no product. 
2. Do NOT...I mean DO NOT be tempted to turn the heat all the way up! My flat iron has a digital thermometer and it maxes at 450 degrees. I don't go any higher than about 350...the lowest setting is 300 degrees.
3. Give yourself at least 2 hours after you wash. You need time to blow dry in sections then flat iron in sections
4. Invest in a good heat protectant so your hair can revert back and you get little to no heat damage. I spray Tresemme Heat tamer on when I blow dry and brush (which I do on cool, but high blast). then I add CHI silk Infusion when I actually flat iron. 
5. Baby your ends when they are straight....

6. Finally, go on youtube and look for videos with the tension method of blow drying...this will help your hair get a little straighter before flat ironing, then your need for heat decreases.....
HTH!


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 15, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> For me, getting those results are very simple.
> 
> 1) Super Moisturizing DC
> 
> ...


Yea i was reading your blog one day and i say your andis and bought it the same day! Thanks for that btw.

Hmm.... Hair types confuse me so much because on another hair board i was told i was a 3b/4a.


----------



## Allandra (Mar 15, 2010)

A nice flat iron and good technique can get you results like that (it has for me).


----------



## ms.blue (Mar 15, 2010)

I wish I can get my hair like that but I'm scared I will end up w/ permanent straight pieces which I already have in the front hairline already.  I'm guessing that getting your hair that straight & smooth could be done on high heat.


----------



## ms.blue (Mar 15, 2010)

deleted post


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Mar 15, 2010)

MsLizziA said:


> Yea i was reading your blog one day and i say your andis and bought it the same day! Thanks for that btw.


Thanks so much for reading my blog!



> Hmm.... Hair types confuse me so much because on another hair board i was told i was a 3b/4a.


Its not confusing love...if you have visible curls without manipulation, you're a type 3, if you have tiny coils the size of a pen spring or smaller, you're a type 4. Hair typing isn't hard at all. You're definitely a type 3c


----------



## LunadeMiel (Mar 15, 2010)

I can achieve this look easily with my maxiglide. Actually I can get my ends to look smoother. I usually flat iron on 5. I always rollerset and then flat iron.


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 15, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> Thanks so much for reading my blog!
> 
> Its not confusing love...if you have visible curls without manipulation, you're a type 3, if you have tiny coils the size of a pen spring or smaller, you're a type 4. Hair typing isn't hard at all. You're definitely a type 3c


I actually have to blog roll you on my own blog now that i am thinking about it.


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 15, 2010)

LunadeMiel said:


> I can achieve this look easily with my maxiglide. Actually I can get my ends to look smoother. I usually flat iron on 5. I always rollerset and then flat iron.


I suck at rollersets though as far as my natural hair goes. I might do it with end papers next time i try it though.


----------



## MekyakaKinkerbelle (Mar 15, 2010)

I get good results on fresh, clean hair - with no product but a heat protectant.  For me, any moisturizer added during the actual flat iron process = greasy hair.  

Clean, well-conditioned hair, good heat protectant (a watery, spray kind), good blow-dry (with a paddle brush for me) and a good flat iron.


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 15, 2010)

MekyakaKinkerbelle said:


> I get good results on fresh, clean hair - with no product but a heat protectant.  For me, any moisturizer added during the actual flat iron process = greasy hair.
> 
> Clean, well-conditioned hair, good heat protectant (a watery, spray kind), good blow-dry (with a paddle brush for me) and a good flat iron.


Gotdamn! That's is beautiful! Ok i need you to run this down step by step


----------



## Love Always (Mar 15, 2010)

Your results are beautiful, I remember when my flat irons use to look like this when I use to go to the shop.  The process you mentioned is key if anyone wants to achieve this look .



MekyakaKinkerbelle said:


> I get good results on fresh, clean hair - with no product but a heat protectant.  For me, any moisturizer added during the actual flat iron process = greasy hair.
> 
> Clean, well-conditioned hair, good heat protectant (a watery, spray kind), good blow-dry (with a paddle brush for me) and a good flat iron.


----------



## Victorian (Mar 15, 2010)

Check out the Straight Naturals Support thread   Quite a lot of naturals are able to do this, but the techniques and products you use will be unique to you.  You have to experiment.  I personally have to go easy on the uber-moisturizing products and work more for a protein-moisture balance.  My hair is type 4, but it is fine and gets over-conditioned and greasy-looking very easily.

Also, my clear rinse, blow dry cream, and serum are crucial.  I'm working on setting up a video repository showing the difference between when I use my clear rinse (Kim Vo Brilliant Luster Glaze) and when I don't.  No YouTube for me--I need to be able to have a password 
I've uploaded the vids but am waiting for them to be converted and show up on the site.  I'll be back when they're ready...


----------



## Victorian (Mar 15, 2010)

MekyakaKinkerbelle said:


> I get good results on fresh, clean hair - with no product but a heat protectant.  For me, any moisturizer added during the actual flat iron process = greasy hair.
> 
> Clean, well-conditioned hair, good heat protectant (a watery, spray kind), good blow-dry (with a paddle brush for me) and a good flat iron.



Beautimus!!


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 15, 2010)

BlackCardinal said:


> Check out the Straight Naturals Support thread  Quite a lot of naturals are able to do this, but the techniques and products you use will be unique to you. You have to experiment. I personally have to go easy on the uber-moisturizing products and work more for a protein-moisture balance. My hair is type 4, but it is fine and gets over-conditioned and greasy-looking very easily.
> 
> Also, my clear rinse, blow dry cream, and serum are crucial. I'm working on setting up a video repository showing the difference between when I use my clear rinse (Kim Vo Brilliant Luster Glaze) and when I don't. No YouTube for me--I need to be able to have a password
> I've uploaded the vids but am waiting for them to be converted and show up on the site. I'll be back when they're ready...




aww thanks for this


----------



## Victorian (Mar 15, 2010)

Okay -- I've updated the hair journey page that is linked in my siggy -- under pics & vids you'll see the straightened hair videos link.
The first vid is from October when I first tried the glaze (please excuse the way I was acting--it was like 3am and I was really tired but also really excited about my results ).  The next one is after I used other Kim Vo products for the first time.  The last one is from January, the day I did my 2010 starting vid.  I did NOT use the glaze that day, so I'm just showing the difference in my results.  Still straight, but not as shiny & sleek.


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 15, 2010)

I use Sabino and Camera Ready by Catwalk when i straighten.


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 15, 2010)

So im thinking maybe i need to DC with grapeseed oil as well as some other oils i know my hair loves. I STILL have yet to find a DC besides shea butter that is wonderful on my hair. AOHRS is alright but its not what its cracked up to be.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Mar 15, 2010)

kblc06 said:


> I get results like that when I flat-iron:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is exactly why I need to go back to rollersetting. I love the results I get when I go to the Dominicans (like I said earlier), but for some reason when I typed out that response I didn't make the connection between rollersetting and sleek hair. DUUHHHH!! I also swear by Cantu shea butter leave-in and Chi SI, and a friend just gave me a bottle of Lacio Lacio. I feel like a dunce right now. LOL

Next time I crave straight hair, I will try this; I just need to go pick up some bigger rollers.


----------



## myxdchiick (Mar 15, 2010)

MekyakaKinkerbelle said:


> I get good results on fresh, clean hair - with no product but a heat protectant. For me, any moisturizer added during the actual flat iron process = greasy hair.
> 
> Clean, well-conditioned hair, good heat protectant (a watery, spray kind), good blow-dry (with a paddle brush for me) and a good flat iron.


 
What heat protectant do you use?!


----------



## lexiwiththecurls (Mar 15, 2010)

I get results like that with an FHI and only a heat protectant or a light gloss
Also when I go to Too Groovy in Atl, my hair gets super silky straight and they use a Design Essentials heat protectant.


----------



## lilikoi (Mar 15, 2010)

MahoganyJazz said:


> Like this?
> http://st1m.longhaircareforum.com/images/editor/menupop.gif
> L'occitane Repairing Shine Mask, Philip B. Lovin' Leave-in Conditioner, a little Seyani Butter... and my *Joico Vapor Iron*.



What temp did you use? How many passes? Did you use the vaporfuel?
Many questions-I know...TIA


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 15, 2010)

lexiwiththecurls said:


> I get results like that with an FHI and only a heat protectant or a light gloss
> Also when I go to Too Groovy in Atl, my hair gets super silky straight and they use a Design Essentials heat protectant.


I thought in one of your vids you said to hell with salons.. well thats the gist of it lol..


----------



## stelladata (Mar 15, 2010)

that looks like a dominican blow out which requires heat with a halo of smoke around your head ahahahahahahaaaa...
But try some natural deep conditioners like amla powder.
Or you can go with coconut oil but try not to use that before you apply heat, it will be like frying your hair.
Or you can also do a mayonnaise deep treatment, i started using it when i started perming because it's high in protein and when im done my hair feels baby soft. I think I would have had the same results too if i had used it when i was natural. But, i mostly did amla deep treatments.


----------



## Vashti (Mar 15, 2010)

You might want to try Queen Helene's Cholesterol Conditioner as a DC. My hair was very dry and breaking before I started using it for my DC. It has really helped my hair. Whenever I DC with it my hair stays soft and moisturized the whole weekend!


----------



## SoAnxious12 (Mar 15, 2010)

i always get the best flat iron results if i've pre-poo'd and used a really good deep conditioner, perferably somthing with ceramides. Then, I blow dry with my comb attachment RED (thats the brand name) blowdryer then flat iron with my GVP(it snags) because i can't find my sedu 

I'm pretty sure i have a thread out here somewhere from the last time I did a length check.


----------



## MsLizziA (May 24, 2010)




----------



## ChanelNo5 (May 24, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HF4CAScYsHo

Check out this video. I posted a thread about the Natural Styling Guide DVD but didn't get many responses.  

The stylist actually works at Too Groovy Salon in Atlanta which specializes in natural hair.


----------



## virtuenow (May 24, 2010)

Remember, go light on the heat protectant.  We tend to stress this product so much, that in turn, u go heavy on the protectant.  Don't do this if you want swing and shine (as opposed to stiff, hard, greasy hair).  So only put it on at the blowdry phase.  Roller setting sounds very time consuming, my hat is off to anyone who can do that.  It can't be done on my 4b hair anyway (not unless u have rice sized rollers).  You have a silky straight 3c type texture, so straightening shouldn't be to hard.  Press the flat iron plates tighter together to distribute more heat & if you want straighter hair.  I suggest u use the comb chase method


----------



## yaya24 (May 24, 2010)

ChanelNo5 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HF4CAScYsHo
> 
> Check out this video. I posted a thread about the Natural Styling Guide DVD but didn't get many responses.
> 
> The stylist actually works at Too Groovy Salon in Atlanta which specializes in natural hair.


 
Wow the models hair is drool worthy


----------



## manter26 (May 24, 2010)

If you're still looking for a VERY moisturizing DC, try the caramel treatment or molasses
treatment as it's sometimes called. If you do a search you should find the list of ingredients which are a knock off to a name brand DC. I think the ingredients also mirror that of DivaSmooth (?) or some natural "relaxer" that is heavily advertised on the banners.

I did it overnight and found that it over moisturized my fine hair. But if you're looking for something heavy duty, I would suggest trying it before a flat iron. 

I did it before I went to Aveda for color, the stylist did not know how to do natural hair so I left with it wet. I got to my friend's house and all she had was a Remington flat iron and some biosilk, so I ended up straightening. My friend (she's Dominican) said she was suprised how little time it took for me to flat iron and that it only took one pass on 360 degrees. (I'm 4a, she's a 3c textlaxed.)


----------



## SummerSolstice (May 24, 2010)

for me:
redken smooth down butter treat (45 mins dc)
blow drying
hot combing on 350
flat ironing on 375
silk wrap


----------



## MsLizziA (May 24, 2010)

manter26 said:


> If you're still looking for a VERY moisturizing DC, try the caramel treatment or molasses
> treatment as it's sometimes called. If you do a search you should find the list of ingredients which are a knock off to a name brand DC. I think the ingredients also mirror that of DivaSmooth (?) or some natural "relaxer" that is heavily advertised on the banners.
> 
> I did it overnight and found that it over moisturized my fine hair. But if you're looking for something heavy duty, I would suggest trying it before a flat iron.
> ...


I found one but thanks n e way!


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (May 24, 2010)

Hey MsLizziA in case you're still struggling with this, here's my detailed straightening technique that got me from tightly Coily:







To Straight:




Good luck!


----------



## MsLizziA (May 24, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> Hey MsLizziA in case you're still struggling with this, here's my detailed straightening technique that got me from tightly Coily:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really, i just want to see some hair natural flat ironed hair porn.. lol . But i will be trying your method but i wont be flat ironing my hair any time soon


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (May 24, 2010)

/\ LOL! Aiight cool


----------



## morehairplease (May 25, 2010)

Awesome thread OP/ladies! I am currently transitioning and will be getting braids the first weekend of next month for the summer. This thread will definitely be useful for when I straighten my hair in Sept. for a length check and trim.


----------



## MsLizziA (May 25, 2010)




----------



## Vinillablue (May 25, 2010)

Ter the best for moisterax crema conditioner!!!!!


----------



## BostonMaria (May 25, 2010)

Thank you for the early morning hair p0rn!! LOL
What beautiful hair!

I can get my hair that silky if I go to the Dominican hair salon and they blow dry the hell out of it.  Not worth it though!  I can get it close enough though, with a bit more body by rollersetting my hair first, then using my CHI flatiron.  With my hair, the key is to rollerset it first. I could never get it to be that silky with just a blow dryer. My hair would be so dry.  She has beautiful hair!


----------



## Curlybeauty (May 25, 2010)

definitely use the paddle brush, or denman when blow drying....


----------



## westNDNbeauty (May 25, 2010)

Cyd Chicago said:


> I can get mine as straight with one pass. (I know I need to post pics).
> 
> WestNDNbeauty introduced the "relaxer DC techinque" which calls for you to heavily apply your DC from root-to-tip as if it were a relaxer.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks Cyd for sharing this.  

....seeing that I have a youtube channel now, I will probably do a video on how I straighten... keep a look out for that.


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (May 25, 2010)

*The only way my hair came close to being that smooth was with a blowout and hot comb. *


----------



## MsLizziA (May 25, 2010)

Longhairdontcare did a video on youtube where she got her hair incredibly silky http://strawberricurls.tumblr.com/post/620429202/part-2-of-longhairdontcare2011s-hair


----------



## wavezncurlz (May 25, 2010)

I love this thread - for the pictures alone. I haven't gotten this look by myself - only from a ds blowout.


----------



## MsLizziA (May 25, 2010)

wavezncurlz said:


> I love this thread - for the pictures alone. I haven't gotten this look by myself - only from a ds blowout.


your hair is beautiful!


----------



## NerdSauce (May 25, 2010)

Jessicurl WDT and Aveda's smoothing style prep and glossing hair straightener get me pretty much there (sadly i dont have pics.) When I used those people kept giving me the "OH SO YOU WENT AND RELAXED YOUR HAIR >:[" mad face  And the Aveda is magical when it comes to protecting against reversion.


----------



## PPGbubbles (May 25, 2010)

I just came back to look @the hair porn in the original post....I have nothing to add....*drool*


----------



## drappedup (May 25, 2010)

Subscribing. I LOVE THIS THREAD. So much beautiful hair. /drool 

Seriously. I will be flat ironing for the first time since I decided to embark on my hair journey this upcoming weekend. I'm so nervous about flat ironing again....it's been four months. 

I'm scared I'm going to bring the flat iron up to a strand and it's going to just snap and break off or something, lol. The idea of flat ironing my hair again is so scary! Before it was like an everyday thing. I do have a question, though, how often do some of you ladies flat iron? I know heat is a real easy way to screw everything up.....which is what I'm afraid of....


----------



## MsLizziA (May 25, 2010)

ppg0069 said:


> I just came back to look @the hair porn in the original post....I have nothing to add....*drool*


She is currently transitioning to natural though. Her hair is something serious


----------



## MsLizziA (May 27, 2010)




----------



## petitmaui (Jun 4, 2010)

MahoganyJazz said:


> Like this?
> 
> L'occitane Repairing Shine Mask, Philip B. Lovin' Leave-in Conditioner, a little Seyani Butter... and my Joico Vapor Iron.


 

OMG your blinding me with all of that Bling!!!


----------



## MsLizziA (Jun 17, 2010)

bumping for more pics!


----------



## Ivey14 (Jun 17, 2010)

_***Deleted*** 			_


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 17, 2010)

^^^^^thanks so, so much for sharing! Your hair is GORGEOUS! Do you mind me asking which conair flat iron you use?
thanks in advance for your response,
tishee


----------



## Ivey14 (Jun 17, 2010)

_***Deleted*** 			_


----------



## MissBCurly (Jun 17, 2010)

Im naturak, when i want that look, I usually wash/condish (Kinky curly Come clean/kinky curly knot today) then deep condish with a cocoction (honey, shea moisture deep condish, olive oil) and roller set on mesh rollers (i can get straight with a roller set) and sometime i use a LOKY flat iron that i got from my aunt ( she works at an eritrean salon and she is eritrean) to take the volume out....these r the only pics i have of my hair straight.. as i dont wear it straight often. also i do not put any product in my hair...a heat product is applied before i roller set and i lightly apply coconut oil on the end at night

*DO NOT QUOTE PICS PLEASE*


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 17, 2010)

MsLizziA said:


> That's some chick on Hairlista who's straight hair i am in love with. I am natural byy the way and the last time i had a relaxer was in jan of 09



LOL!!!

HER NAME IS MAMA'S ORGANICS ON YOUTUBE (she's transitioning from texlaxed)
it's mostly her hair texture<---gorgeous

she and her 2 daughters hair is so beautiful


----------



## Lita (Jun 17, 2010)

Ivey14 said:


> ITA with the above post. Here's how I personally go about straightening my hair in detail (my methods have changed slightly over the months):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your hair is so pretty (You should be a hair Model) 




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## MsLizziA (Jun 17, 2010)

MissBCurly said:


> Im naturak, when i want that look, I usually wash/condish (Kinky curly Come clean/kinky curly knot today) then deep condish with a cocoction (honey, shea moisture deep condish, olive oil) and roller set on mesh rollers (i can get straight with a roller set) and sometime i use a LOKY flat iron that i got from my aunt ( she works at an eritrean salon and she is eritrean) to take the volume out....these r the only pics i have of my hair straight.. as i dont wear it straight often. also i do not put any product in my hair...a heat product is applied before i roller set and i lightly apply coconut oil on the end at night


Girl you making me wanna str8n my hair RIGHT now


----------



## MissBCurly (Jun 17, 2010)

lol thank you MsLizziA.. dooo it so i can see some more hair porn when your done! lol


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 17, 2010)

MahoganyJazz said:


> Like this?
> 
> L'occitane Repairing Shine Mask, Philip B. Lovin' Leave-in Conditioner, a little Seyani Butter... and my Joico Vapor Iron.



Yes...L'Occitaine is my love...it makes the hair shiny, smooth and beautiful.  Here is my hair straightened with it:






I also use Chi Silk Infusion which I love, love, love!!!


And I went to the salon and I can't remember what she used, but I do remember the last thing she put on was Morrocan Oil:


----------



## JerriBlank (Jun 17, 2010)

MsLizziA said:


> Longhairdontcare did a video on youtube where she got her hair incredibly silky http://strawberricurls.tumblr.com/post/620429202/part-2-of-longhairdontcare2011s-hair


 
That is the best comb chase method I have seen to date.

I always said I couldn't do it the way other described it,but her method looks easy as pie. This was so helpful!!!


----------



## NaturalPath (Jun 17, 2010)

This is silky enough for me IMO. I do not like straight hair that is too flat or greasy looking. I always do a protein treatment a week before, I overnight deep condition my hair the day before. I do not blow dry my hair as I try to stay away from too much heat, though with my 3ish hair type I can get it majorily straight by doing a rollerset and saran-wrap. I then use a flat iron around ~320 degrees to straighten it out a little bit more. I do not use heat protectant because I do not like greasy producty hair.


----------



## MsLizziA (Jun 18, 2010)

MissBCurly said:


> lol thank you MsLizziA.. dooo it so i can see some more hair porn when your done! lol



girl i can't ... im psing right nah


----------



## prettykinks (Jun 18, 2010)

I am in love with this thread and these heads of hair!!!! You all are making me want to straighten my hair again! I wish I had one of you guys to do it for me LOL.


----------



## MsLizziA (Jun 18, 2010)

prettykinks said:


> I am in love with this thread and these heads of hair!!!! You all are making me want to straighten my hair again! I wish I had one of you guys to do it for me LOL.


I know right! I sooo want somebody else to do it because its sooooo much frickn work!


----------



## Bun Mistress (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm not completely natural bu I have gotten those results are home and in the salon.  Before saloning I do an overnight pre-poo with a little conditioner and camellia/coconut oil.  But at home I do the following;
dry detangle and pre-poo with coconut and camellia oil
dc on dry hair with PM the detangler, honey (its a humectant, extra moisture) aloe vera, and panthenol (just started doing this cause I had some i the house.  I really likethe results). I section the hair off here if I don't it will ne tangle city. 

shampoo twice (dont leave any oil behind) 
condition with a low protien/reconsturctor - you might not have to do this but I do. 
before rinsing I use a little roux PC 
rinse 
After this I only use a heat protectant, nothing else.  This was my mistake in the past.  I would use too many leave-ins and my hair would be stiff and icky.  I blow dry using the tension method until the hair is 90 to 100% dry then use a comb.  I can get my 4Bish new natural hair pretty straight this way.  
I did this last night using Aveda DR daily leave in, good stuff but I left like I needed more of it.  I do have alot of hair though.  I didn't flat iron last night only blow dried, but as soon as I have pics I will post some.


----------



## MsLizziA (Jun 18, 2010)

So do yall clarify > condition> rinse out conditioner> blow dry> flat iron?


----------



## MissBCurly (Jun 18, 2010)

MsLizziA said:


> So do yall clarify > condition> rinse out conditioner> blow dry> flat iron?



I dont clarify unless Im straightening my hair after a stretch of protective styling when i have product build up instead I use a moisturizing shampoo and condish.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Jun 18, 2010)

I shampoo twice
first shampoo is a clarify, second is a moisture shampoo 
I use giovanni TTT which is very stripping


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jun 18, 2010)

great thread. ♥


----------



## MsLizziA (Jun 19, 2010)

Bun Mistress said:


> I shampoo twice
> first shampoo is a clarify, second is a moisture shampoo
> I use giovanni TTT which is very stripping





MissBCurly said:


> I dont clarify unless Im straightening my hair after a stretch of protective styling when i have product build up instead I use a moisturizing shampoo and condish.



I see a lot of people use moisturizing shampoos when they straighten, which ones do you guys use?


----------



## MsLizziA (Jun 24, 2010)

i love this thread... bumping for more pics


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 24, 2010)

MsLizziA said:


> Gotdamn! That's is beautiful! Ok i need you to run this down step by step


  exactly!  that's what i was thinking


even better than your original pic!


----------



## MsLizziA (Jun 24, 2010)

give me some more hair porn!


----------



## MissBCurly (Jun 24, 2010)

MsLizziA said:


> I see a lot of people use moisturizing shampoos when they straighten, which ones do you guys use?



im so late i just saw this!, i use a clarifying shampoo (concentrated on my scalp) and then follow it with a moisturizing one, like mizani thermasmooth or pantene


----------



## MsLizziA (Jun 24, 2010)

that's def what i was thinking about doing. thanks!


----------



## RoseGolden (Jun 24, 2010)

Those of you that have curls in your flat ironed hair, are you using a curling iron after flat ironing to do that? Pin curling, maybe?


----------



## NaturalPath (Jun 24, 2010)

dasee said:


> Those of you that have curls in your flat ironed hair, are you using a curling iron after flat ironing to do that? Pin curling, maybe?



For me I use the flat iron itself to form the curls if I do not want my hair really straight.The curls never last long with this method.

Majority of the time Ill do pincurls. I never use a curling iron! I am afraid of using too much heat on my hair.


----------



## CarLiTa (Jun 24, 2010)

here's my natural hair the last time it was flat-ironed. I don't straighten often (maybe once every 3 months). I did suffer a wee bit of heat damage in a couple strands, but nothing that's really noticeable.


----------



## MissBCurly (Jun 24, 2010)

dasee said:


> Those of you that have curls in your flat ironed hair, are you using a curling iron after flat ironing to do that? Pin curling, maybe?



umm it depends, sometimes i just sleep in bantu knots, or i do soft rollers i do/have created curls with a flat iron and just maintained them with pin curls. but if i want to go from straight to some curls i cant just pin curl, my curls will not hold.


----------



## RoseGolden (Jun 25, 2010)

MissBCurly said:


> umm it depends, sometimes i just sleep in bantu knots, or i do soft rollers i do/have created curls with a flat iron and just maintained them with pin curls. *but if i want to go from straight to some curls i cant just pin curl, my curls will not hold*.



Thanks! The bolded is what i'm concerned about, I don't think my curls would hold if I just pin curled either. I thought I would have to use the curling iron. I may try the soft rollers, thanks again!




Mane_Attraxion said:


> For me I use the flat iron itself to form the curls if I do not want my hair really straight.The curls never last long with this method.
> 
> Majority of the time Ill do pincurls. I never use a curling iron! I am afraid of using too much heat on my hair.



Thank you! Do you do you pin curls immediately after flat ironing and do they hold?


----------



## MsLizziA (Jun 25, 2010)

MissBCurly said:


> umm it depends, sometimes i just sleep in bantu knots, or i do soft rollers i do/have created curls with a flat iron and just maintained them with pin curls. but if i want to go from straight to some curls i cant just pin curl, my curls will not hold.


completely cosign on the bantu knots


----------



## MsLizziA (Jun 25, 2010)

dasee said:


> Thanks! The bolded is what i'm concerned about, I don't think my curls would hold if I just pin curled either. I thought I would have to use the curling iron. I may try the soft rollers, thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya know what also works pretty well with keeping your hair straight at night? rolling your ends with velcro rollers. This helps tremendously and only takes me about 5 mins


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 8, 2010)

Bumping this thread


----------



## Pink Pearls (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm not sure if I can help...I'm 8 months post relaxer. I co-wash with kenra moisturizing conditioner and deep condition with Jessicurl WDT mixed with coconut oil, a little jojoba, argan and Vitamin E. I sit under the steamer, without a cap, for 1 hour. I apply Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Relaxing Balm, air dry to 80%, apply Living Proof Straight Making and a little Redken Smooth Down Heat Glide to each section, and blow dry on medium with a round brush. I then apply a little Redken and flat iron small sections, using the chase method. Once done, I apply a little Aveda Anti-Humectant.


----------



## MsLizziA (Aug 6, 2010)

Pink Pearls said:


> I'm not sure if I can help...I'm 8 months post relaxer. I co-wash with kenra moisturizing conditioner and deep condition with Jessicurl WDT mixed with coconut oil, a little jojoba, argan and Vitamin E. I sit under the steamer, without a cap, for 1 hour. I apply Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Relaxing Balm, air dry to 80%, apply Living Proof Straight Making and a little Redken Smooth Down Heat Glide to each section, and blow dry on medium with a round brush. I then apply a little Redken and flat iron small sections, using the chase method. Once done, I apply a little Aveda Anti-Humectant.


your hair is gawgus! it seems to me that the Redken Smooth down heat glide seems to work because i have seen nothing but great results from it


----------



## MsLizziA (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 10, 2010)

Pink Pearls said:


> I'm not sure if I can help...I'm 8 months post relaxer. I co-wash with kenra moisturizing conditioner and deep condition with Jessicurl WDT mixed with coconut oil, a little jojoba, argan and Vitamin E. I sit under the steamer, without a cap, for 1 hour. I apply Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Relaxing Balm, air dry to 80%, apply Living Proof Straight Making and a little Redken Smooth Down Heat Glide to each section, and blow dry on medium with a round brush. I then apply a little Redken and flat iron small sections, using the chase method. Once done, I apply a little Aveda Anti-Humectant.


 
 yup...I'm totally taking notes. Your hair is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## glamazon386 (Aug 10, 2010)

I straightened my hair recently to check out my ends. I usually wash once with a clarifying shampoo, wash once with a moisturizing shampoo, deep condition, rinse, apply serum, blow dry, apply spray heat protectant, then flat iron. I can never get it as straight as she does at the shop but my at home results are straight enough for me.


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Aug 10, 2010)

glamazon386 said:


> I straightened my hair recently to check out my ends. I usually wash once with a clarifying shampoo, wash once with a moisturizing shampoo, deep condition, rinse, apply serum, blow dry, apply spray heat protectant, then flat iron. I can never get it as straight as she does at the shop but my at home results are straight enough for me.



Girl you hair is looking very pretty!!! I love it!


----------



## greight (Aug 10, 2010)

Serious question... Is the shine dependent on the product/serums you all use? For someone who is in the 4b range (my hair has no natural shine... until you add oil on it), would I get that shine with little to no product in my hair?

I don't see a lot of pics of people with 4b/4c/4zzzzzz naps who straighten. I haven't straightened my natural hair before (I don't even own a flat iron ) so I'm officially curious.


----------



## greight (Aug 10, 2010)

glamazon386 said:


> I straightened my hair recently to check out my ends. I usually wash once with a clarifying shampoo, wash once with a moisturizing shampoo, deep condition, rinse, apply serum, blow dry, apply spray heat protectant, then flat iron. I can never get it as straight as she does at the shop but my at home results are straight enough for me.


 
I like this look a lot! Have you purposely cut shape into your hair? It looks great straight (my hair is so uneven, I'm almost afraid to see what it would be like straight )


----------



## glamazon386 (Aug 10, 2010)

nagawa said:


> I like this look a lot! Have you purposely cut shape into your hair? It looks great straight (my hair is so uneven, I'm almost afraid to see what it would be like straight )



Thanks. I had layers cut into it back in November but they are pretty much gone. The top was maybe ear length and I still had a long bang. My bangs are totally gone now. You can see what the back of my hair looks like in my siggy pic. It all looks the same length now. Here's what the layers looked like originally:

Curled:






Straight:


----------



## glamazon386 (Aug 10, 2010)

nagawa said:


> Serious question... Is the shine dependent on the product/serums you all use? For someone who is in the 4b range (my hair has no natural shine... until you add oil on it), would I get that shine with little to no product in my hair?
> 
> I don't see a lot of pics of people with 4b/4c/4zzzzzz naps who straighten. I haven't straightened my natural hair before (I don't even own a flat iron ) so I'm officially curious.



My hair isn't shiny either. It's kind of dull looking. Putting coconut oil on it after straightening does help it look better though.


----------



## MsLizziA (Aug 10, 2010)

nagawa said:


> Serious question... Is the shine dependent on the product/serums you all use? For someone who is in the 4b range (my hair has no natural shine... until you add oil on it), would I get that shine with little to no product in my hair?
> 
> I don't see a lot of pics of people with 4b/4c/4zzzzzz naps who straighten. I haven't straightened my natural hair before (I don't even own a flat iron ) so I'm officially curious.


There are some here, i just haven't seen them yet..... check fotki


----------



## curlupndye (Aug 10, 2010)

Once upon a time, I was able to get my hair that smooth using the Maxiglide, however it lead to really bad heat damage. Then, I didn't know about silicones and moisture/protein balance. Still and all, the Maxiglide was so strong that I will always be too afraid to ever try using it again.


----------



## GoingBack (Aug 10, 2010)

Nichi said:


> Here's a chick that's a stylist now that used to go to UT that does a process called Thermal Straightening. Check out her album, you'll be surprised.
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2732158&id=7925202
> 
> Believe me, it can be done as a natural. I've done it even with weave. I set my iron anywhere from 380-410 (it goes to 450). I blow dry it halfway straight with the comb attachment and iron 1in. sections and wrap with saran wrap and sit under the dryer for 15min for a silk wrap.
> Good luck!



She does a really good job. What exactly is Thermal Straightening?


----------



## MsLizziA (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## lalablossoms (Nov 9, 2010)

i saw there are two similar threads so i am cross posting my reply from the support thread. 

hello, this is my first post here. i am so happy to find other naturals that straighten. i am a type 4a. i've been relaxed, texturized, and a natural who wears her hair mostly kinky curly. i mostly straighten now and have no regrets. i still wear my natural texture at times and feel comfortable with it but feel that a straight bob style fits my aesthetic the most. before i started straightening regularly i had a lot of length and an afro, i loved it but find i always go back to liking shorter, sleek hair and feel like it suits me the most. 

anyways, i am not afraid of heat, but have a very strict routine that minimizes damage. i find that my hair actually looks smoother by flat ironing than it did after relaxing. with a relaxer my hair looked good maybe a few weeks after my touch ups. flat ironing my hair always looks freshly relaxed and keeps all of it's body and shine plus holds a curl better.

my routine:

- every three to four days i shampoo with suave clarifying shampoo. i find my hair works best with a deep cleansing shampoo over a moisturizing one. i shampoo twice while in the shower.
- i then detangle with suave humectant conditioner and a denman type brush. i like the humectant conditioner because it has keratin protein and serves as a mild reconstructive treatment that smooths and softens my hair. i let the conditioner sit a few minutes while i do my skin care routine in the shower. 
- next i rinse and apply suave tropical coconut conditioner with the same brush. i only apply a dollop to my whole head and let it penetrate before the next step. this is the only leave-in i use.
- now i apply sabino moisture block ( i believe it is now called lok n' blok??? ). i store sabino in a pump container and use one pump for my whole head. i brush this through as well. this is the miracle product. it seals in the moisture from the conditioner, defrizzes, creates a barrier from humidity, and protects from heat. after using this product for months and flat ironing regularly i find that my hair has a great moisture balance, is silky smooth, does not really revert ( i even use this in the heat of summer and my hair stays straight ), i have no heat damage, and i end up using way less product on my hair. plus i rarely get product buildup and my hair is super shiny. i only reapply a tiny bit to my ends and halo maybe on day four because i get a little frizzy the day before i shampoo and to my edges and nape daily to keep them smooth.
- finally i spray my hair with fantasia ic liquid mousse setting lotion to add some hold. 
- i wrap my hair in a towel while i dry off from the shower. i do not like to style my hair soaking wet, so i wrap to get it from wet to damp.
- i blowdry with a vent brush or let airdry in a ponytail and then blowdry. i switch it up depending on my mood. sometimes i like to style right away. sometimes i shampoo the night before and flat iron in the morning. sometimes i shampoo in the morning and flat iron later in the day. i don't have a preference either way and the results are the same.
- once dry i apply another squirt of sabino and brush through this time with the vent brush. i apply a tiny little extra all around my hairline and to more difficult to manage areas. 
- i flat iron with a ceramic iron. i use 430 degrees. the sabino directions recommend 450 degrees, but i just use the heat i have available on my iron. this sounds like a lot but i only need one pass and i haven't seen any heat damage in the 16 months i have been following this routine. i hold at the root for an eight count and then slide down slowly. i do not use a comb at all. i also add waves and curls as i do my one pass because i do not like bone straight hair. i do small sections to ensure even smoothness.
- once flat ironing is complete i do my hairline. i do not apply heat to my baby hairs. i do flat iron close to the edge but the very fine hairs i just use pomade on to slick the baby hairs around my face and nape. i used to use gel but don't anymore because i do not like a hard finish, plus gel is water based. i am still trying to find a pomade i love. every one i like gets discontinued. at the moment i am using got 2b, not my favorite but it's cheap and works until i find a better one.
- to maintain, i am doing a combination of wrapping the back half (hard to explain how i do it) and pincurling the front and crown. i got the goodie mosaic curved wrap bobby pins and love them. i tie a long scarf around the perimeter. when i shower i use the goodie mosaic satin lined shower cap. to style i lightly reapply pomade to my baby hairs and then retie the scarf to smooth that for a few minutes while i dress, then i undo my bobby pins and fingerstyle. i am still perfecting my nightime routine to try and get the perfect results from my wrapping/pincurling. i started with it being too flat in some areas and too curly in others. it still always looks fine, just not as perfect as how it is styled the first time.

so that's my advice. everyone is amazed that i do not relax. i am so happy to have such versatile hair. i have pics in my album of my hair worn natural and flat ironed. i also have a pic from a roller set. i haven't rollerset in a while but maybe in the future i will share what i did then. by the way i follow pretty much the same routine when i wear my hair curly except i apply garnier smoothing milk instead of setting lotion and then let airdry.


----------



## diadall (Nov 9, 2010)

Dominican blowouts achieve this look for me.


----------



## Carisa (Nov 9, 2010)

just subscribing........I will need this info in years to come


----------



## lalablossoms (Nov 9, 2010)

it really is easier than most people think. i think it is harder if hair is already damaged or you are using the wrong products and techniques. i taught my friend to do this to her natural hair but it was already so abused i had to cut off a lot of the length because the bottom half of her hair was so dry and just looked kinky straight after the first attempt. i cut off all the bad ends and gave her a long pixie style and restyled and it looked perfect. my hair is in great condition and really only takes like a 1.5 hours to do the whole process beginning to end. about 15 minutes to shampoo, condition, and apply products in the shower, so with the rest of my showering like 30 minutes. i tend to scrub, shave etc. and make it spa day while my conditioner is in. 15 minutes to towel dry and then blowdry. i can actually blowdry from damp to dry in like five minutes, but i let it towel dry from wet to damp for like ten minutes first. and then about 45 minutes to flat iron and smooth my edges. not a lot of time every 3-4 days for such big payoff.


----------



## MsLizziA (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## ajargon02 (Feb 14, 2011)

Ivey14 said:


> Sure no problem and thanks!
> 
> The one I use is called Infiniti by Conair Ceramic Straightener. Looks kinda like this:



I am currently using this, but was gonna get another flat iron, as I wasn't too impressed. I NEED TO WORK ON TECHNIQUE, and keep with my cheapie flat iron for now, till I have it down to a science!


----------

